# Mass on stomach after spay.... anyone with female dog?



## hgatesy

We've noticed a bump/mass on Jezzy's stomach that seems to have gotten larger just today. She was spayed a week ago. The vet I take the boys to is closed today due to the snow storm and I'm finding it hard to believe this is an emergency as she's acting completely normal... running around, eating normal, normal bowel movements, etc. So, I didn't want to all the emergency number. I've never had a female before... and dont' see how this can be normal. I'm wondering if it's a hernia maybe?

I contacted the vet I take the cats too... he's just a small town vet who's very cheap... his house is attached to his office so I knew he'd be seeing people today. I was treated so rudely by the b**** receptionist there that I told her to just cancel my appointment and hung up on her. I was so angry with her. She's been rude to my family and I before. She basically told me I needed to contact the vet (thats' over an hour away) that performed the spay surgery to talk to them about why the mass would be there and perhaps they left something in her while doing the surgery. She does that all the time when you call, she tries to basically tell you that you need to see someone else. I told her I wanted an appointment for Jez to be seen locally to see if the problem could be diagnosed as I didn't want to travel that far for a vet appointment. She rudely demanded that I would have to pay for her to be seen... I said "no sh*t I don't contact a vet and expect free service!" It all kind of went down hill from there. She started yelling at me that their office was "crazy" today, and I told her I didn't give a rats bottom, you don't treat people like dirt and try to blow them off when they call for an appointment. Blah, blah... gosh I've never felt such dislike for a person before. She is so rude and should not be working in a job where she has to deal with people. 
Anyway... this is a picture of the bump. I e-mailed my regular vet, hoping he'll check his e-mail at home and can at least ease my mind until we can get her in there. 

I'm writing a letter to the vet where this women works to tell him about this situation. I was so angry when I got off the phone I was crying. He won't do anything of course she's been working there for about 100 years, but maybe she'll read it and realize what a horrible person she really is.


----------



## hgatesy

I can't get the picture to post for some reason... I'll keep trying.


----------



## Judi

I feel bad that you are going through this.
Good luck with the lump.
She may not really be a horrible person.
She may just be a moron!
Take care!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

A Hematoma maybe?
Seroma?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

maybe a hernia?


----------



## 3 goldens

Never had a problem with spay, once with nueter. hoepfully it is nothing serious. And that woman has NO BUSINESS bein g a receptionist. if that happened at my vets, she would be out the door as fast as he could shove her.


----------



## Ronna

I know with Karlie, that a bump formed at the incision site and that was perfectly normal with the healing process. I know I posted here and I was in a fit about it. I kept an eye on her and slept with her for five nights making sure she was ok. If there is no drainage and it isn't warm to touch, and she is acting normal, I would relax. Take her to get checked if you are concerned. 
I hope this helps

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## DMS

When Misty was spayed last year, she also formed a bump at the incision area. We were able to take her in to be checked and was told it was ok and to put warm compresses on it 2-3 times a day. It went away after a few days.


----------



## Maggies mom

I have females and foster females and its not uncommon for them to get Seroma's


----------



## hgatesy

Perhaps it is a seroma or hematoma from being too active after the surgery. That would make sense to me. She came here Thursday... was spayed two days prior to that... and it was very hard to keep her quiet! Maggie's mom... how often do those take to "go down"? My reg. vet e-mailed me back and said to do warm compresses. However, kind of difficult on a crazy weim! I still can't post a picture for some reason... keeps coming up database error.

I'll try again in a bit.

I wish that women would be out the door... but she's worked there forever. The vet has told my mom to call and tell her that you want to speak with him, but then she gives you crap for actually doing that. So, you have to deal with her regardless. My parents have always just dealt with it because the vet is so cheap, but I'm bullheaded and am too the poitn where I'd rather pay more money than have to ever deal with her again. Plus, I guess my thinking is... if I would go back there for the cats/rabbits.. my money is paying her salary.... and I just can't have that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

hgatesy said:


> I wish that women would be out the door... but she's worked there forever. The vet has told my mom to call and tell her that you want to speak with him, but then she gives you crap for actually doing that. So, you have to deal with her regardless. My parents have always just dealt with it because the vet is so cheap, but I'm bullheaded and am too the poitn where I'd rather pay more money than have to ever deal with her again. Plus, I guess my thinking is... if I would go back there for the cats/rabbits.. my money is paying her salary.... and I just can't have that.


I'd be sure to get a message to that Vet about her rudeness. I'll bet he'd have a lot more patients with a new receptionist!


----------



## Briggsy

I am sorry to hear you are going through this as well...we just went through this a few weeks ago with our Shelly. It actually ended up being a sebatious cyst that forms if the pup is a little too active after surgery. Shelly jumped all around at the vet when we picked her up...like nothing ever happened. We callled about a two-four days afterwards saying that there was a football shaped cyst under the incision site, the vet did not seem worried. Two things, a sebatious cyst is harmless, the body will absorb it in a few weeks/days. With Shelly, we had to make sure that we put neosporine on the incision, just to make sure it wasnt a local infection. her scar never got red/hot. Also, take a clost look at the stitches, see if anything looks out of place. Maybe one is in grown and getting like an ingrown hair. We just watched it get bigger and bigger and then it finally went away..but I must say, at one point, it got the size of one of those kids nerf footballs..the small one at the dollar store, not the reqular size ones...it should be fine. good luck!!


----------



## hgatesy

Kimm... I was planning on writing a letter to him, but my mom told me he probably won't even care... I guess he's retiring soon. I still might send it just so he knows what happend though.


----------



## mylissyk

I think she will be fine, the warm compresses should help the swelling.

I would definitely write that letter, and tell him that you will pay more at a different vet in order to avoid dealing with his receptionist; make sure you tell him she is turning appointments away and telling people to go somewhere else, which is losing him patients and money. 

I'd also address one to her and tell her she is a rude, unprofessional individual who doesn't have any business dealing with the public.

Neither may do any good, but you might feel better.


----------



## BeauShel

I freaked out like that when Beau had his stomach surgery. He had one almost the length of the incision. But it is because he was to active after surgery. But he wasnt really but just getting up and down I think did it. The incision was almost the length of his stomach area about a foot long.


----------



## PeanutsMom

Didn't read every post so I could be way off but Peaches has a slight build up of scar tissue on her incision.


----------



## Sunny Delight

So sorry about the @#$% receptionist. Gosh, I *cannot stand* customer service people who act like that.:FIREdevil It's their* JOB* to be nice!! My son said I embarassed him at Barnes and Noble when I was not friendly to the woman who "helped" us by saying, "Well that's just what the computer says". Ugh!!

Anyway, all the warm compress suggestions are good ones. Sunny had some scar tissue I was petrified about, because I did not keep her as calm as they said I should, and I had a foster who had red bumps and swelling which turned out to be stitches that were in too tight and got infected. 

Thirdly, I think you get that error message when the pixel size of the pic is too big and needs to be resized.

Good luck with everything and I'm sure she'll be fine!


----------



## hgatesy

Okay... I think I'm going crazy!

I just checked Jez's stomach and the lump has decreased and actually almost seems gone! I think!?? It's definately not sticking out as much as it was... I'm a bit confused! :doh:

Still can't do a picture... tried resizing it five different times!

Now I know why I have male dogs!! They are soooooo much easier!! :bowl:


----------



## hgatesy

Okay this is what it was... I finally got the picture!


----------



## norabrown

I hope she is well soon. I haven't done the spaying thing yet. In a few months. I agree....males are easier.

I can say that after both of Samson surgeries on his hips he got big swollen spots about 2 days after surgery. They took about 5 days to go away. My vet said it's normal. And yes, warm compresses.

Let us know if the swelling continues to shrink. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Goldilocks

I would have your vet check to be sure of what it is. However, when my girl was spayed the vet told me if she was too active she could get a lump around the incision. I believe she told me it would be a fluid build up. It never happened to us but the vet said if it did occur, to keep her quieter and it should go down on it's own.

I just dug out our going home instructions from the spay and one of the comments is, "Please do not allow your dog to exercise excessively as this can cause swelling under the incision site."

I also remember having to check the incision daily. The vet told me if it ever got red, swollen or there was a discharge to come in.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Hi- Not sure if you had it checked by the vet yet. Jellybean had what looks to be a smiliar bump and it was from inflammation of not being quiet enough after the spay. Vet said it would go away and not to worry. It was about a golf ball size and firm to the touch, but not hard. But if it changes in size or she acts different, take her in definitely.


----------



## hgatesy

We didn't take Jezzy in, however I sent my vet the picture and we're going to monitor it for a few days. It had gotten smaller, but now is back to being the same size as in the picture. Doing warm compresses when she'll hold still!


----------



## hgatesy

Oh, and Jezzy has two applications pending on her already.... the first one came in 24 hours after she was posted! Both family's sound like excellent options and have had experiene with weims. So, our time with her is limited!


----------

